# Trojaner auf buffed.de?



## WarriParanoia (1. Februar 2011)

schönen guten tag, ich möchte mal den leuten von buffed dafür danke das sie uns nen trojaner unterjubeln wollen....... als ich gerade wie immer die neusten wow beiträge lesen wollte auf der seite schlug mein antivirus prog mit dieser meldung alarm:


*ENTFERNT*
MfG Para


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2011)

Der Name ist Programm, oder? 

1. unterjubelt buffed.de hier niemandem Trojaner und
2. sollte da wirklich was in der Richtung vorhanden sein, dann meldet man es nicht den WoW-Spieler im Forum *kopfschüttel* sondern einem Admin.

Aber nein, erstmal Panik verbreiten und böse Absicht unterstellen. Leute gibts...


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Februar 2011)

@ Warri*paranoia*:

Deine Name ist Programm,oder?  

Ich habe keinerlei Warnung bekommen und habe ein sehr gutes (nicht kostenloses) Antivirenprogramm.

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das Buffed 2 oder gar 3 Virenscanner betreibt. Glaube die Chance ist relativ gering, das da was durchkommt.


----------



## Almenom (1. Februar 2011)

Ich vermute den militärisch-industriellen Komplex hinter diesem Anschlag!
Details müssen wir zwar noch recherchieren, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, es handelt sich um eine Attacke der Weltregierung, die versucht ein Gedankenkontrollierendes Programm auf deinen Rechner zu schleusen. Hast du den Hut aus Aluminiumfolie schon auf? Nein? Dann schnell ... Lauf Forrest, lauf!


----------



## odinxd (1. Februar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> @ Warri*paranoia*:
> Ich habe keinerlei Warnung bekommen und habe ein sehr gutes (nicht kostenloses) Antivirenprogramm.



doch doch da kommt wirklich was und wird in quarantäne gesetzt

aber wie lari bereits sagte: lieber schnell nem admin melden statt es hier mit link (!!!) reinzustellen


----------



## WarriParanoia (1. Februar 2011)

ist gut, ich habe auch eines der besten virenprogramme die es gibt und es ist auch nicht kostenlos.........(nod32)

aber wenn ihr meint ihr seid die coolsten indem ihr nur scheiss kommentare hinterlassen könnt dann macht weiter so..... und sowas nennt sich community.........
da darf man nicht mal dan namen haben den man will weil man dann gleich als depp hingestellt wird.......... 

so long

P.S. ich habs hier reingestellt weil ich noch nie was nem admin gemeldet habe, und erlich gesagt keinen plan habe wie oder wo man das kann


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2011)

Es geht nicht um deinen Namen, sondern darum, dass du paranoid reagierst.
Buffed verbreitet böswillig Trojaner!

Und kannst du uns bitte erklären, welchen logischen Grund es haben könnte, diesen Trojaner-Report in ein öffentliches Forum inklusive Link zu posten? Insofern es einer sein sollte?


----------



## WarriParanoia (1. Februar 2011)

der link sollte nicht unbedingt da sein, sonder das ist die meldung die mir nod32 angezeigt hat welche ich einfach kopiert habe, sry dafür, und ich poste es hier weil ich erstens nirgends nen link gefunden habe wie man nen admin was melden kann, und zweitens wollte ich euch alle davor warnen das ihr nicht drauf zugreift...

ich habs nur gut gemeint und werde dafür angemacht.....

mfg para


----------



## Almenom (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, du hast recht, es ist IMMER die Community schlecht.
Es liegt keinesfalls am reißerischen Tonfall deiner Meldung oder daran, dass du das auf dem falschen Weg meldest oder gar an deinem Namen. Nein, es ist *die Community*.
Mal im Ernst, du erstellst dir einen Account mit diesem Namen und wunderst dich ernsthaft über solche Reaktionen? Meine erste Vermutung war ja, dass da jemand einen plumpen Trollversuch unternimmt ... und ich bin immer noch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt.
Im Vergleich zum offiziellen WoW Forum ist die Community auf buffed wirklich tolerant und freundlich. Schwarze Schafe wie mich gibt es überall, aber wenn du eine wirklich rigorose Community erleben willst, lies dir auf Elitist Jerks das Forum "The Banhammer" durch. Dann merkst du erst, wie sehr wir hier verhätschelt werden.


----------



## Lacoca (1. Februar 2011)

@Paranoia-Bubble-Pala
support@buffed.de ftw - Guckst du unten -> Kontakt


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Da es ins buffed.de-Forum gehört, verschieb ich das mal.

So, um die Flamer hier mal etwas zu beruhigen schließe ich das Thema vorerst.

Es wurde an ZAM gemeldet (inkl. der Meldung). Daher habt bitte Verständnis, dass ich den Thread erstmal bis zu einer Meldung eines buffed.de-Mitarbeiters nicht weiter offen lassen kann. Das Problem wird sicherlich von ZAM & Co. untersucht.

Des weiteren gehören solche Threads nicht in das WoW-Forum sondern in den buffed.de-Bereich. Bitte das nächste mal den Titel als Frage formulieren, da es erstmal noch geklärt werden muss ob da was dran ist.


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das hier haben auch die Mailer erhalten  also nicht wundern.

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.

Diese Meldung schlägt jedoch nur bei den Virenscannern der NOD32-Serie an und es handelt sich dabei um eine sogenannte "False Positive"-Meldung.
Als False Positive bezeichnet man grob gesagt einen Virenfilter bei dem die Prüfung aufgrund von Ähnlichkeiten fälschlicherweise anschlägt, der Inhalt jedoch nicht dem Erkannten entspricht (Fehlalarm).

Beim nächsten Signatur-Update des Virenscanners sollte die Meldung in der Regel nicht mehr auftauchen.

Ich vermute, dass NOD32 auf die base64-verschlüsselten Bilder in der CSS-Datei anspringt. Mit dem Verfahren kann man Bilder aus dem Seitenaufbau einfügen, ohne sie speziell auf den Server hochladen zu müssen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_URI_scheme#CSS

Gruß


----------

